# Zirkel



## renard (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich moechte folgendes machen: Ich habe einen Strecke und deren Laenge, sagen wir 4cm. Diese 4cm moechte ich von einem Punkt aus auf meinen Canvas auftragen und als Halbkreis abschlagen.
 Wie mache ich das?
 Danke!


----------



## McAce (16. Dezember 2005)

Was ist denn ein Canvas?

In PS würde ich so vorgehen mit den Hilfslinien den mittelpunkt des Dokumentes makieren
dann Lineale einblenden und diese auf cm stellen jetzt kann man Links
oben an der Stelle wo sich die Lineale treffen mit gedrückter Maustaste
den Nullpunkt verschieben.
Diesen setze ich dann auf den von den von den Hilflinien makierten Mittelpunkt
und ziehe nun zwei weitere Hilfslinien auf 4cm in horizontaler und vertikaler Ausrichtung.
Jetzt nehme ich das Pfadtool und zeichne mir den Halbkreis.
Nun einfach die Pfadkontur füllen und fertig.

McAce


----------



## da_Dj (16. Dezember 2005)

Canvas ist die Zeichenfläche, sprich in PS die Arbeitsfläche.

Nimm dir die Lineale zur Hand (r) und zieh eine 4 cm lange Linie. Jetzt per Pfadwerkzeug einen Kreis von einem Punkt zum anderem, danach kannst du die Hälfte die du nicht brauchst einfach wieder wegschneiden/löschen. Aber so 100% verstanden habe ich nicht was du willst, also keine Garantie, dass das die Lösung für das Problem ist.


----------



## ikon (16. Dezember 2005)

Hey,
stell doch einfach das Kreisauswahl Werkzeug auf eine feste Grösse von 8cm, sodass Du einen Radius von 4cm erhälst. Nun die Auswahl auf einer eigenen Ebene Füllen und halbieren. Natürlich ist es von Vorteil dabei Hilfslinien zu benutzen wie meine Vorredner schon meinten.

mfg,
ikon


----------



## renard (16. Dezember 2005)

Danke! Ihr habe mir sehr weitergeholfen!


----------

